# Re: Army.ca Status- Who Replaces Mike When The Dark Helo's Swoop On Munster?



## Trinity (25 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> OR we will find a new leader a stronger, faster, better looking leader with less facial hair  ;D



Well... that rules you and I out.

tess has a gut so he can't be the leader.

paracowboy is too outspoken so he's out  

George Wallace was reported to the MP's a while back so we can't count on him for much longer  ;D

MRM - would kill everyone in site within minutes of taking over.. 

At the moment there is no replacement for Bobbit that I can see.


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2006)

I hear JM might be free, and he has all the requiite Boyscout badges


----------



## Trinity (25 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I hear JM might be free, and he has all the requiite Boyscout badges



over qualified


----------



## big bad john (25 Sep 2006)

Nah, he's got a fancy new beret.


----------



## Trinity (25 Sep 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Nah, he's got a fancy new beret.



Sorry, I failed to be clear in my post.

Individual must wear or have worn a balmoral.

(highland mafia lives!)


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2006)

Forget the Funny hat thingy's...anyone seen in public with one of them on has to little self respect to our leader....

Actualy now that you mention it not aving self respect might well be the prime requisite to being our leader.


Ohh umm sorry Mike :-\   



 ;D :dontpanic:


----------



## Trinity (25 Sep 2006)

Well.. Mike WAS (still is) a Cameron Highlander (hence balmoral!!!)  that was my pre-requisite.

If you think Mike has no self respect... um.. I'm going to leave you to hang on your own this time.


----------



## navymich (25 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> OR we will find a new leader a stronger, faster, better looking leader with less facial hair  ;D



Hmmm, sounds like a woman would fit that description for sure!  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2006)

Hmmmm now that I think about what I said....perhpas my wording is off  ???


Hehehehe Mike ummm this warning system, how long will I be on it?


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Hmmm, sounds like a woman would fit that description for sure!  ;D



Navymich & Armyvern for co-presidents!!  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2006)

Less facial Hair Mich....not more!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Less facial Hair Mich....not more!


Awww thats just mean. I dont have much, do I count?    :rofl:


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Sep 2006)

You have to be at least old enough to vote Kid so in 3 years, you can re-apply.


----------



## patrick666 (25 Sep 2006)

Maybe we should just clone Mike and then we don't need to vote, just send in the clones...


----------



## Pea (25 Sep 2006)

Oooh, let me in on this!  ;D


----------



## Trinity (25 Sep 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Oooh, let me in on this!  ;D



Ok.. you were.  Time's up.

Did you enjoy it?!

BBJ - too smart to take the job
Camochick - AWOL since her hubby has been back
Boondocksaint - admitted to not taking his medication
Sheerin - sounds too much like SheRa - can't have the horrible 80's cartoons as our leader
kincanucks - that would be too sensible to choose someone who knows what to do

KYLE BURROWS

I nominate Kyle Burrows.  He's perfect.


----------



## patrick666 (25 Sep 2006)

C'mon now... how can you decline....


----------



## Pea (25 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Ok.. you were.  Time's up.
> 
> Did you enjoy it?!



Hey.. I didn't get a reason why I don't qualify.


----------



## Trinity (25 Sep 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Hey.. I didn't get a reason why I don't qualify.



Um..

You changed your name.  Thus, you lost credibility and notoriety amongst the site.


----------



## old medic (25 Sep 2006)

Stop that, It's become too silly.


----------



## Trinity (25 Sep 2006)

old medic said:
			
		

> Stop that, It's become too silly.



OM.. I'll tell you the truth.

I've always thought you were the best candidate for the job.  But after consulting with HoM
who obviously is one of the smartest members we have....  : we realized that anyone
we put in Mike's position would surely crack and suffer some internet form of PTSD.

Putting you in the position would be like volunteering you for suicide and I can't have that
on my conscience.  Hence, we suggested the boy.  He's young and no one would really miss him.
His parents can't love him all that much since he's.. 15, 16?  They can always have more kids.


----------



## emmiee (25 Sep 2006)

Like the sign says at the front of the rollercoaster ride...."you need to be this tall to ride"  8)


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Putting you in the position would be like volunteering you for suicide and I can't have that
> on my conscience.



I can  ;D


----------



## navymich (25 Sep 2006)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Like the sign says at the front of the rollercoaster ride...."you need to be this tall to ride"  8)



And that's why HoM isn't up for the position.... ;D


----------



## Zoomie (25 Sep 2006)

How about we get a new leader from the elitist members of the CF - namely me...

I fly SAR, I have lots of time off and I have a reliable source of electricity. (What more does one need?)


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2006)

;D


----------



## Trinity (25 Sep 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> How about we get a new leader from the elitist members of the CF - namely me...
> 
> I fly SAR, I have lots of time off and I have a reliable source of electricity. (What more does one need?)



Humility


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Sep 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> How about we get a new leader from the elitist members of the CF - namely me...
> 
> I fly SAR, I have lots of time off and I have a reliable source of electricity. (What more does one need?)


----------



## Zoomie (25 Sep 2006)

ROTFLMAO - where did you get that Michael?

P.S. Captain Kirk has nothing on me...   

How much does this job pay?


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Sep 2006)

The little voices are telling me who the new leader will be. Too bad the rest of you have to die first.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2006)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> The little voices are telling me who the new leader will be. Too bad the rest of you have to die first.



Ah!  You must be channelling ryguyrocks.  He is a medium.


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2006)

*Question.....*

why does this thread exist?


----------



## Haggis (25 Sep 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> *Question.....*
> 
> why does this thread exist?



....because the Munsters are now flying Dark Helos??

(Because of the title my guess is that, given enough time,  this could turn into a JTF-2 thread.)


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Well... that rules you and I out.
> 
> tess has a gut so he can't be the leader.






			
				Trinity said:
			
		

> Sorry, I failed to be clear in my post.
> 
> Individual must wear or have worn a balmoral.
> 
> (highland mafia lives!)







Freakin' Highland Maifia eh, ya prick ya....All those days I took you under my arm, you little momo, and dat's the respect I get!  Lemme give you a kiss on boat cheeks, and see oos gotta gut...you Moolie..

dileas

tess


----------



## brihard (27 Sep 2006)

Whatever happened to Mike, anyway? I never caught what went down.

Didn't know he was a Cameron, either. I'll chip in my $.02 in support of the Balmorral criteria.


----------



## Old Sweat (27 Sep 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> ....because the Munsters are now flying Dark Helos??
> 
> (Because of the title my guess is that, given enough time,  this could turn into a JTF-2 thread.)



And those of us in the Ottawa area know that Munster is just down the road from the ranch.


----------



## Haggis (27 Sep 2006)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And those of us in the Ottawa area know that Munster is just down the road from the ranch.



Ssshhhhh!  You'll attract the JTF-2 gremlins!!!


----------



## Centurian1985 (27 Sep 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

>



Very funny stuff!  So good I had to find the link for myself...
http://echosphere.net/star_trek_insp/star_trek_insp.html

Heres another good one....   :rofl: 






Or this!


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Sep 2006)

What if you haven't worn a balmoral but are entitled to wear a kilt?


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Sep 2006)

... and NO you two (You both know who I am talking to!)...  it doesn't matter what I have under the kilt!


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2006)

aww.....

Can we maybe get some pics of you in one...clearly for political reasons, I may withdraw my leadership bid and back yours.

dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Sep 2006)

Yup if Finch put a pic of her wearing a Kilt up I will put my full support behind her....

And yes Finch it does matter  ;D


----------



## Haggis (27 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> ... and NO you two (You both know who I am talking to!)...  it doesn't matter what I have under the kilt!



If you ask my wife what's worn under my kilt she'll say "Nothing's worn.  Everything works fine! "


----------



## Burrows (27 Sep 2006)

I'm taking this here place over.  Anyone wants to argue they can meet the ban stick.


----------



## NL_engineer (27 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> You have to be at least old enough to vote Kid so in 3 years, you can re-apply.



Seeing HOM has put this rule in place, the candidate should have to be at least the age of majority.  Sorry Kyle I think that will exclude you then :cheers:.


NL_Engineer out


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Individual must wear or have worn a balmoral.
> (highland mafia lives!)





			
				Trinity said:
			
		

> Well.. Mike WAS (still is) a Cameron Highlander (hence balmoral!!!)  that was my pre-requisite.





			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Didn't know he was a Cameron, either. I'll chip in my $.02 in support of the Balmorral criteria.


I got another +1 on that 

Mike, you were in the Camerons?


----------



## Burrows (27 Sep 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Seeing HOM has put this rule in place, the candidate should have to be at least the age of majority.  Sorry Kyle I think that will exclude you then :cheers:.
> 
> 
> NL_Engineer out


That counts as arguing.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2006)

**cough** **cough** still waiting for kilted evidence of certain barrister type finches...


dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Sep 2006)

I'm with you Tess, I can't support the barristers try for leadership till I see her in a kilt.


----------



## big bad john (27 Sep 2006)

Ok...Where are the photo's!


----------



## scoutfinch (28 Sep 2006)

I am trying to decide which one to wear:  the little catholic school girl number with knee socks or my traditional family tartan kilt.


Hmmmm.... decisions, decisions.


----------



## Cloud Cover (28 Sep 2006)

ummmm .... oh, never mind.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide which one to wear:  the little catholic school girl number with knee socks or my traditional family tartan kilt.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... decisions, decisions.


SCHOOL GIRL!!!!!!!!  SCHOOL GIRL!!!!!!!!!

 >

(Come on, now, people, you were all thinking it: I just said it for you) ;D


----------



## GAP (28 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide which one to wear:  the little catholic school girl number with knee socks or my traditional family tartan kilt.
> Hmmmm.... decisions, decisions.



Ah....that's decantant....stop teasing them like that!  Now all day we're going to have nothing but knee socks and plaid skirts with large safety pins dancing through their heads rather than seasonal sugar plums and etc.  

Great line though...  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I am trying to decide which one to wear:  the little catholic school girl number with knee socks or my traditional family tartan kilt.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... decisions, decisions.







I know which one I would pick for you...

dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Well since we said kilt either or would by that rule be exceptable.....however


SCHOOL GIRL!!!!!! SCHOOL GIRL!!!!!! SCHOOL GIRL!!!!!! 

 I only have the best intrest of you at heart Finch, If Belinda Stronarch can get elected on looks you in a Catholic school girl outfit will be a shoe in.

( Hmmm I think I just became her publicity manager)


----------



## TMM (28 Sep 2006)

it should be me. I have less facial, I wore a kilt, and msot improtant of all I am impartial and no one can pull rank on me!


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Military service required Mon, sorry


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

See above.

We usually see leadership hopefuls debate, but how about a battle of the kilts...

All for political purposes of course.
dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Military service required Mon, sorry



OI shhhhhhhhhhh


friggen kids these days...

dileas

tess


----------



## GAP (28 Sep 2006)

.


----------



## TMM (28 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Military service required Mon, sorry



Oh c'mon. I lived with aromoured  - surely that counts as service under fire ;D


----------



## Pea (28 Sep 2006)

It's ok Mon, they don't want to let us in on their little club. It sounds boring anyways.... 

And I've even worn a kilt! ...oh-well.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

Yousers!!!

Forget about those coins Mike, we can generate enough from a new Calender!!!



dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Tell you what girls

Military service is a needed to be the leader, HOWEVER......

no one said you can't fill Cabinet seats in the leaders caucus. Pictures o you in a kilt required by you ladies for that though  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Sep 2006)

I'd wear a kilt, but it seems im not at the legal age   Oh well. You all missed out!!!  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

This is the Canadian army, not the Thai army...

Oops, that wasn't politically correct...

dileas

tess


----------



## Pea (28 Sep 2006)

Well..

Since I won't be getting a real position, I'll submit a fitting picture. 

Pea at 2 years old, in kilt!  ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

Hey HOM,

 :

This is gonna be harder than I expected....


dileas

tess


----------



## scoutfinch (28 Sep 2006)

tee hee hee... you guys asked for pictures of a school girl in a kilt!!!

I bet you both feel a bit dirty now, don't you???

If you don't... you should!


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Who said it wasn't a real postion Pea?

But seeing as you submited a picture you qualify for something, but that will be up to the leader to decide.


----------



## fleeingjam (28 Sep 2006)

Is munster really a place?


----------



## brihard (28 Sep 2006)

Somehow I don't think I'd get the same enthusiastic response were I to offer pics of me in a kilt.  ;D

Injustice, I tell you. Injustice.


----------



## big bad john (28 Sep 2006)

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Is munster really a place?



Just outside Ottawa near Dwyer Hill.  OR  a province in Ireland or a city in Germany.  Take your choice, they are all real.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2006)

Google is your friend......


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Sep 2006)

hmmm, I wonder why Mr.Bobbit has yet to reply to this subject. Perhaps he is in his layer, plotting his revenge against those who are planning the uprising.  :


----------



## Trinity (28 Sep 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> hmmm, I wonder why Mr.Bobbit has yet to reply to this subject. Perhaps he is in his layer, plotting his revenge against those who are planning the uprising.  :



I know enough that he visits the posts that can often be the insane rumblings of Trinity

No doubt he has seen this one and follows it, chuckling on his side.

Sometimes I think, for the most part, he likes to watch and observe and not upset the balance
with his presence due to the fact he owns the site. 

Maybe he has other alias???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Sep 2006)

Actually, he is so busy that most of the time I have to send him the link so he see's it.........like I will right now.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

In that case,

Can we also move the poll from the headlines thread.  I don't know how to do it.  And I am winning!



dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

So much for your Mod powers Tess!

I say to you the voting public why vote for a guy who can't even use his Moderator priviledges, what would he do or couldn't do as your Leader

Vote Scoutfinch, Vote for the Future!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Sep 2006)

Whoa whoa whoa... It's "Dictator for life" for a reason people, let's not get hasty here. 

(And yes, I was a Cameron for a time.)


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

I do not see "Dictator for Life in your title Mike" and you'll notice it's for after you leave or go missing...

We'll need a leader to step up and quell the panic of the masses, and there will/would be panic.

Vote Scoutfinch, Vote for the Future!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Sep 2006)

And the secret squirrel has come out of his nest. BTW Tess, I voted for you, and I don't care about how you moderate.  :blotto:



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Whoa whoa whoa... It's "Dictator for life" for a reason people, let's not get hasty here.


They wont even let me play revolution! I'll help you remain in power. I revoke my vote for Tess!


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> So much for your Mod powers Tess!
> 
> I say to you the voting public why vote for a guy who can't even use his Moderator priviledges, what would he do or couldn't do as your Leader
> 
> Vote Scoutfinch, Vote for the Future!



Leadership lesson number one,

Leadership is the art of motivating others to do what you want....

oy vey, and he wonders why he has one vote...

dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Thats HitorMrs Tess.

See see he doesn't pay attention, how can he adminester to the memberships ned's if he doesn't pay attention to the littel things.

Vote Scoutfinch, Vote for the Future!


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

Attention is not needed for the unwashed masses,

dileas

tess


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Attention is not needed for the unwashed masses,




This, This is the man 7 of you have voted for???

People people, my brother's and sisters please please think about your Vote if not for my candidate then for at least HitorMrs. Tess has clearly set himself apart from the rest you, he views himself as better just by the quote above. I beseech you the public to make a stand and that stand needs to be against Tess.


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Sep 2006)

The citizens who enjoy life as it is understood.

I do not promote change my people, I Promote continued excellence.

Our faithful leader, Mike Bobbit, has brought you into the new age.  I run a _possible_ leadership campaign on the idea of carrying this on.

The other candidates, choose to take this as a revolutionary step.  They want change.  They wish to destroy the freedom and high status that Mike has set for our great forum, army.ca.

A vote for them is a vote for DOOM.  A vote for reversal, where The barbarians, ninjasnipers, and wannabes have a place to park their inane posts.

Don't let this happen, vote for the 48th regulator, and feel at ease knowing we will live under this great bastion of army.ca for eternity.

dileas

tess


----------



## p_imbeault (28 Sep 2006)

Is it possible to withdraw my vote? I'd perfer to remain neutral and watch them duke it out, now thats politics!


----------



## warspite (28 Sep 2006)

Curses... I hit the wrong button voting... What have I done....
Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Sep 2006)

Not only is the poll in the right place, but you can change your votes. Should make the campaigning more interesting this way.


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

Members, Friends

Mr Tess says a vote for anyone but him is a vote backward, I say a vote for him is a vote for eliteism.

My Canditate Scoutfinch, has proved time and again to tolerate no ninja sniper wannabes and in fact was instrumental in calling out a certain poser just recently.

She is an esteem lawyer able to handle all the troubles that might occur if and when our glorious leader Mr Bobbit leaves us.

What does Mr Tess bring to the table naught but ego, no qualifications save for his moderator status a thing he has proved lackadaisical about, not even taking the time to become tech savvy enough to know how to move a misplaced poll.

He tells you a Vote for any candidate but him is a vote to let in the barbarian hordes, I say a vote for him would a vote to watch Rome burn while he plays the bagpipes.

He says a vote for him is a steady hand of leadership, I say a vote for him is a vote for elitism and cliques of power.

Vote I say and vote well but do not be fooled by Tess and his pandering.

I ask you to vote but do not Vote for Mr Tess.


Vote for Scoutfinch, Vote for the Future!


*EDIT: For the record anyone who thinks Tess is even remotely a bad Moderator is on glue, All the Mod's are outstanding.


----------



## emmiee (28 Sep 2006)

Scoutfinch ...6                   Tess.....8


----------



## HitorMRS. (28 Sep 2006)

I'm happy to see my husband is behind me one hundred percent....oh wait no he's not!

The only promise I can make you fine citizens of army.ca is that I will keep HitorMiss securely locked up and away from the keyboard. 
Yes a vote for me is a vote for a HitorMiss free army.ca experience! Think of the silence this will bring...I know some of you would jump at that opportunity.
So vote for me and ban HitorMiss!

That is all.

And Mike please please don't ever leave us, you can see the chaos that would ensue if you were gone!


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2006)

I see my Wife has Finally weighed in...

I say to you the fine Members of of these boards, Please vote and if you must vote to silence me I will not hold it against you all.

But I ask you first consider why you are voting, are you voting for the betterment of Army.ca or are you voting to silence freedom.

Are you voting to Push foreward into the future under steady level shoulders or are you voting for ego and eliteism?

Vote and Vote well

Vote Scoutfinch, Vote for the Future


----------



## Pea (28 Sep 2006)

Here's the deal:

I should be in on this.

-I've been an army.ca member for almost 2 years now
-Ive been a subscriber for over a year (I just had to renew)
-I completed the army cadet program, which has to count for something. It shows promise at least.
-I'm young, intelligent, and work in an office thus meaning I have lots of time to be on the computer
-I can provide references..

So army.ca..... give me a chance!


----------



## camochick (28 Sep 2006)

I say VOTE FOR PEA. Best wife ever, and a heck of a business woman. She is a moral booster (no not what you're thinking so get your head out of the gutter). She stuck by me through good and bad while hubby was deployed. 

Pea offers you her protection!! VOTE FOR PEA!!!!!


----------



## p_imbeault (28 Sep 2006)

Its currently a tie between scoutfinch and tess.
The suspense is killing me! (By the way when do the polls close?)


----------



## Yrys (28 Sep 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> By the way when do the polls close?



I would say whenever Mr. Bobbit goes missing,
so then we will have a new leader elected.

E.g. never !

But why elected a leader, when the actual one is the leader, 
by power of ownership? Shouldn't it be an auction   ;D?


----------



## George Wallace (28 Sep 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ......But why elected a leader, when the actual one is the leader,
> by power of ownership? Shouldn't it be an auction   ;D?



What better way to find out whose door Paracowboy must knock on to deliver the Throat Punch?


----------



## aesop081 (28 Sep 2006)

Stop being fools....i should have the job...plain and simple


----------



## NL_engineer (28 Sep 2006)

I think we should be voting for hitormiss, seeing if he gets annoying we have some one to turn to to keep him in line.

Also, as you made wearing a kilt a requirement, I think it rules out "The Kid" 

**determind not to let "The Kid" win**


NL_Engineer out


----------



## camochick (29 Sep 2006)

I'm writing in my vote and I encourage you all to do the same. VOTE FOR PEA!!!!!!!!!!!! >


----------



## Koenigsegg (29 Sep 2006)

I dunno...I'm down for Pike...


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Sep 2006)

48th, you've got to boost your campaign, here! How are you supposed to govern army.ca if you can't govern the masses? How can you claim leadership if you won't assert yourself? I say you seize the capitol, the members-only forum, then storm radio-chatter, where you can easily gain influence on most of the posters in there. From there, you can easily direct the course of the coup.

48th For Ruler! (Hey, you gotta pick a side sooner or later  )


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Sep 2006)

Et tu Brutus?


----------



## warspite (29 Sep 2006)

There we go got the right vote this time....
*the 48th regulator for ruler   
Three cheers 
Huzzah Huzzah Huzzah*


----------



## couchcommander (29 Sep 2006)

HitorMRS said:
			
		

> I'm happy to see my husband is behind me one hundred percent....oh wait no he's not!
> 
> The only promise I can make you fine citizens of army.ca is that I will keep HitorMiss securely locked up and away from the keyboard.
> Yes a vote for me is a vote for a HitorMiss free army.ca experience! Think of the silence this will bring...I know some of you would jump at that opportunity.
> ...



How do I change my vote! You're in!


----------



## camochick (29 Sep 2006)

Ok, you want to play dirty, Pea will silence Cdnaviator if you vote for her. Now that is one man who needs a muzzle (love you cdnaviator :-*)

VOTE FOR PEA


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Sep 2006)

My fellow patriots,

I ask for calm.

Do you not see what the revolutionaries are doing to our fine site?  They play the compassionate members of this fair vote, that our great leader has allowed to transpire.

He is not going anywhere.  This is a fear that these misguided naysayer wish to bring to you.  There are no helicopters bearing down on our eminent leader.  There are no secretive groups of "JT-F" commandos molesting our honourable father.

The only threat is from these evil ninja snipers.  These barbarians.  Our founder did not create a site to be run into the ground by these roundabouts!

_I'm proud of my invention, but I'm sad that it is used by terrorists. 
*Mikhail Kalashnikov* _ 

These are not words the the Great Bobbitt, these are the ill thought ideas of the enemy. Ideas are more powerful than guns. We would not let our enemies have guns, why should we let them have ideas. 

I do not have my wife running and then help another to win.  Do you not see what is transpiring here?  Where does the loyalty lie, when they can not decide for themselves who must be leader?  Why is it that only one is driving the two?  Do you not see the true ambitions of the the traitorous mongrel?

I do not run to replace our leader, as even if he were to leave, his legacy remains.  I run to carry on that legacy.  To maintain the strength of what is army.ca. !!

A vote for the 48th regulator, is a vote for army.ca!! 

Hasta siempre la victoria! Patria o Muerte


dileas

tess


----------



## Centurian1985 (29 Sep 2006)

I keep having to double check to see if you are serious... spooky political rhetoric being issued from the soapbox there...


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Sep 2006)

I lead with humour, and I humour the leadership...







dileas

tess


----------



## Burrows (29 Sep 2006)

Vote for me, the only one smart enough to not waste large amounts of time on campaign speeches and instead using that time to learn how to fix crap.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

That's it.  All this negative mud-slinging is making me ill.  I'm nominating myself for a write in candidate.  No platform.  Nothing.  Just the "anonymous leader who does nothing in reality" platform

;D


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Sep 2006)

Members of this fine site.

I address you as one of you, some people here have asked why a member of my family is running and yet I strive to elect another, it is a fair and valid concern, and one will address simply.

I like so many have you have voted not in famile line, not with scare tactics of band of young ragamuffins roving the boards spouting "Highland Mafia"  but my friends I have voted with my conscience to who I thought would lead this great site into the future!

Now I ask what does my esteem candidate mean with this "Highland Mafia" is Mr Tess in some organization to which the good members of this board need to further investigate?

Mr Tess says we bring change and disruption and fear of losing The Great Bobbit, I say we have no fear of Losing The Great Bobbit for he will always be our guiding light , he will alas even if just in spirit be on here to nutrue and drive us in the right direction.

Friends there are no Helicopters, no black clad secret force ready to swoop our Glorious leader away, They cannot silence these boards and they well know our glorious leader would become more powerful then they could possibly imagine.

Mr Tess brings you smoke and mirrors, Scoutfinch brings you pure simple truth.

Vote Scoutfinch, Vote for the Futrue!


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2006)

Who is running on the anti-NDP policy? I will vote for whoever is anti-NDP   .

 Look out for the Highland Mafi!


----------



## big bad john (29 Sep 2006)

We should just run with HitorMrs!  If she can run a household with a baby and HitorMiss underfoot, she can run anything!  Plus she has a great attitude and puts up with people drinking 151.  A vote for her is a vote for stability!


----------



## Poppa (29 Sep 2006)

I feel a certain obligation to vote for 48th


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

Hey, a vote for ME is a vote for ROCK AND ROLL!

Write in von Garvin!

Write in for instability!

Write in for a rush!


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2006)

sorry Von G., but you are not in the election vote. Guess you can try for vice-presedent. Wate a second! Who will be vice-presedent? I will run! Anti-NDP platform, who will help me win? Tess?  ;D


----------



## Trinity (29 Sep 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> sorry Von G., but you are not in the election vote.



He is now...  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> He is now...  ;D


How did I know you would do this?  :


----------



## NL_engineer (29 Sep 2006)

I don't want to picture a Army.ca ruled by VonG.  

He'll have this place looking like an RCR parade square ;D , and his an ossifer  :threat:


----------



## Rice0031 (29 Sep 2006)

big bad john said:
			
		

> ...Plus she has a great attitude and puts up with people drinking 151.  A vote for her is a vote for stability!


He does have a point there, gentlemen...


----------



## COBRA-6 (29 Sep 2006)

This entire discussion is meaningless...  :

Whilst you bicker amongst yourselves, COBRA-6 and his gang of fanatics are consolidating their power! Be afraid!!  >


----------



## HItorMiss (29 Sep 2006)

I have no strategy to beat Cobra 6 save....


                                                                                                


                                                                                       *GO JOE!*


----------



## warspite (29 Sep 2006)

COBRA-6 said:
			
		

> This entire discussion is meaningless...  :
> 
> Whilst you bicker amongst yourselves, COBRA-6 and his gang of fanatics are consolidating their power! Be afraid!!  >


I shall never bow to you. My undivided loyalty(goes with Bobbit) is to the 48th regulator?

Unless of course anyone want's to vote for me.......


----------



## Centurian1985 (29 Sep 2006)

Scoutfinch and 48th now tied with 16 each...   

When does this vote end? Want to keep an eye out for when the two hit the campaign trail for a last shaking of hands and kissing of rears.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

See? It's all fun and games with me!!!!!


(PS: why all the Keith Richards stuff?  Well, before I joined the army, my hair was pretty much like in this photo, and I was a virtual double of this dude, except for the teeth, Thank God!!!!)


----------



## COBRA-6 (29 Sep 2006)

What you all don't know is that Mr. Bobbit is abandoning army.ca to concentrate on his emerging career as an adult film star. In his absence you _need_ someone to rule you with an iron fist. Choose you allegiances carefully, COBRA has a long memory...





If you doubt me, ask him about his moustache!


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

Someone said "adult film star?"  Check out THIS package!!!!  Rock and Roll, too!


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

Now THIS is relaxin....!


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

Vote for me.  I bring my own GPMG crew!


----------



## Trinity (29 Sep 2006)

Garvin...

you let your kids on the FATS simulator...

TOO MUCH   

that almost deserves a vote.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2006)

So Trinity, who might you be voting for? Would it be HoMrs? Or would it be Tess? Tells us all why you are not running?


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Garvin...
> you let your kids on the FATS simulator...
> TOO MUCH


Hey, not only were they on that, check THIS out:

(crew commander Nichole!!!)

Yep!  Leo C2!


(Daddy's so proud!!!)


----------



## Trinity (29 Sep 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> So Trinity, who might you be voting for? Would it be HoMrs? Or would it be Tess? Tells us all why you are not running?



1) beacuse its my job to create the insanity, not run for it
2) read the first few posts.. it explains why HoM and I are eliminated from running.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> 1) beacuse its my job to create the insanity, not run for it
> 2) read the first few posts.. it explains why HoM and I are eliminated from running.


Ahhh yes. Go for vice-super leader?


----------



## Trinity (29 Sep 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Ahhh yes. Go for vice-super leader?



No, I recognize the power (or lack of) from Mike's job isn't worth the headache.
I like to rule from within.  Secretly, quietly, innocently...

They never see it coming.

Cry Havoc and let slip the dogs of war.

As everyone is concentrating here on this thread, I'm slowly creating havoc
in other areas that aren't being monitored.


----------



## Yrys (29 Sep 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> (crew commander Nichole!!!)
> Yep!  Leo C2!



OK, that does IT!

(mmm, von Garvin, what does one need to be adopted by you?
/blush  : )


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> (mmm, von Garvin, what does one need to be adopted by you?
> /blush  : )


In a nutshell, a psychological readiness to kill   >


----------



## orange.paint (29 Sep 2006)

Lol she looks more interested than some of the DP1's!


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> (mmm, von Garvin, what does one need to be adopted by you?
> /blush  : )



And the willingness to wear obscure make up!


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> No, I recognize the power (or lack of) from Mike's job isn't worth the headache.
> I like to rule from within.  Secretly, quietly, innocently...
> 
> They never see it coming.
> ...


So that is you'r secret plan, eh? Need any help lol.


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Sep 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> OK, that does IT!
> (mmm, von Garvin, what does one need to be adopted by you?
> /blush  : )


Finally, the ability to look at this animal and think one thing: Steak (or ribs, or hamburger, or roast, or...)


PS: true story.  My wee ones were at Grandma's for a few weeks.  On one phone call, my 6 year old asked about the bull.  I said he was fine.  She said "You didn't eat him, did you?  You have to save some for us.  Wait till we get home before you kill it"

True story

I love my kids!!!


----------



## warspite (30 Sep 2006)

The 48th has twenty votes........*Huzzah Huzzah Huzzah*

Quickly now vote for the one who will keep the glorious traditions of our fearless leader Mike Bobbit alive and well should disaster strike.

Vote for the 48th regulator.


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Oct 2006)

My fellow army dot see eh citizens,

I thank you for your strong support, and loyalty to the true cause!

Again, I ask for your love of leadership, and truth to visit the great leaders contest.

Be true to the movement.  Be true to the regulator.  Look into your hearts and realize who is watching over your good. Vote for the the one that truly deserves to "Ponder in the trenches" with a hoodie on...

dileas

tess


----------



## vonGarvin (4 Oct 2006)

If a write in can VAULT to fourth, and if said write in can raise kids who can enjoy meat in both living and cooked states of existance, then why not vote for me???


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Oct 2006)

von Garvin said:
			
		

> If a write in can VAULT to fourth, and if said write in can raise kids who can enjoy meat in both living and cooked states of existance, then why not vote for me???



VG makes an excellent point...that and one of his girls' teddy has a cam vest on it!  If that's not leadership, what is?

G2G


----------



## Haggis (4 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Again, I ask for your love of leadership, and truth to visit the great leaders contest



Kim Jong Tess???


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Oct 2006)

Sad to say, I think scoutfinch won.   Sorry Tess, we came close!


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Oct 2006)

I can't believe that as a write in, I actually came in third!  I love democracy!

Congrats, Scoutfinch!


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Oct 2006)

Wait a minute, 

There something wrong in denmark,

Somehow, the ciitzens must be taught who leads them...

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (9 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Wait a minute,
> 
> There something wrong in denmark,
> 
> ...



Tess is this your new avatar?







 ;D


----------



## Trinity (9 Oct 2006)

ok
Some people are playing with the poll.

So... the poll is reset and the top two runners are 
the ones listed.

Game on


----------



## warspite (9 Oct 2006)

All right now is the time. Quickly, cast your votes for the winning side.​   *VOTE FOR THE 48TH REGULATOR. VOTE FOR THE GREATNESS THAT IS ARMY.CA*​
Army.ca We need someone who can preserve the great traditions of our fearless leader Mike Bobbit and uphold his proud heritage should he fall.​                         
*THAT SOMEONE IS THE 48TH REGULATOR*​


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Oct 2006)

Tess is winning by 1 vote! when will you all bow down to the great leader?


----------



## Haggis (10 Oct 2006)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> Tess is winning by 1 vote! when will you all bow down to the great leader?



Not until Tess can prove that he, too, has nukes will I call him "Great Leader".

Standards, people, this world has standards.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Oct 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Well... that rules you and I out.
> 
> tess has a gut so he can't be the leader.
> 
> ...



Padre, now thats not true!  It would take atleast a day to do that!   

I just stumbled on this thread...11 pages to read?  sigh.  Back in a bit.


----------



## emmiee (10 Oct 2006)

Ok, I will admit...I'm almost ready to vote for Tess...he's starting to frighten me....I'm intimidated easily



emmiee


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Oct 2006)

My People,

You need not dread me.   There is no harm in voting for the right person.  You should not have misgivings of doing the right thing for army.ca..

What you should fear is the band of evil doers, one who wishes to change this beautiful site started by our Grand Leader, and another who wishes to crush the voice of the good people such yourselves! ! !

Make the right decision and vote for the 48th regulator,  vote for army.ca's survival, and vote for the legacy.

Oh by the way haggis a little to your left....a little more...

dileas

tess


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> My People,
> 
> VOTE FOR MONKHOUSE TO CAN THIS WHOLE THREAD!


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Oct 2006)

You See Fellow Posters,

Propaganda and Lies!!!

Is this how we rule this site?  All marinated with the fear of force!

Oh, not us my people, we will not allow these barbarians a taste of the sweet elixir that is known as army.ca

dileas

tess


----------



## Jacqueline (10 Oct 2006)

I vote for the Regulator.


----------



## Haggis (10 Oct 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh by the way haggis a little to your left....a little more...



Sure, Tess, sure.  Hey, that's a pretty bright moon tonight.  I think I hear someth.......


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Oct 2006)

Oh Haggis...Please click the link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKQYsE_Qwec









dileas

tess jong il


----------

